# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Algemene medische vragen >  Globuline infuus ivm minder goed werkend immuunsysteem

## janwin

Omdat mijn immuun systeem maar voor 30 % werkt en ik dus vatbaarder ben voor infecties, stelt mijn internist voor mij gedurende 2 jaar een keer per 3 weken een gammaglobuline infuus toe te dienen (polyklinisch). Wie heeft dit ook (gehad) en heeft het geholpen en wat zijn eventuele bijwerkingen?

----------


## Sylvia93

Hoi hoi,

Ben overal voor je wezen zoeken op internet etc. Maar kan écht niks vinden hierover :Frown:  Dus kan je helaas niet echt verder helpen. Kan wel hopen voor je dat er leden zijn die hetzelfde meegemaakt hebben.
En anders zou ik zeggen alvast heel veel succes, en als je het tegen die tijd hebt laten doen, laat ons je vorderingen even weten!

Groetjes Sylvia

----------

